
Security of UK net firms under scrutiny (BBC) - CM30
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34972760
======
CM30
I thought it was interesting given how bad some of the security practices seem
to be for companies, and how the TalkTalk hack could easily have happened to
almost any service provider in the country.

The point about 'passwords stored in plain text' is the most worrying one,
since it's been proven time and time again how irresponsible this is, yet
large companies in the tech industry are still doing it.

Perhaps there should be harsher punishments for companies (especially large
ones) that don't seem to pay attention to good security practices and put
their customers at risk as a result.

